# H16XL Steering Wheel Removal



## Portland_Jon (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a H16XL that I am stripping in order to restore and am struggling to remove the steering wheel. I know that the roll pin needs to come out but it is stuck fast. Is there a straight forward way to remove it or do I need to drill it out?

Thanks

Jon


----------

